
Ask HN: What's your favorite way of getting a web app up quickly in 2020? - __e__
What services and technologies do you use when you&#x27;d like to quickly build a web app which may never be more than a prototype, but may also turn into something real?<p>A big aspect of what I&#x27;m wondering is about automatically setting something up for keeping local&#x2F;production environments in sync, quickly deploying to production, and not having to mess with a bunch of server configuration things, user accounts, security, etc.
======
hans1729
Multi-accounts or coincidence?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22001317](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22001317)

------
karmakaze
I replied in the [duplicate, triplicate?] post
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21992736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21992736)

